# Issues with Tackle Shops



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone had problems with a certain Tackleshop in Sydney Drummoyne on Victoria Road before? I visited there today to purchase various small tackle items and wanted to discuss the Fin Nor reels and setting up a live bait tank. As soon as the salesman heard that I was in a Kayak he indicated that he would not do business with me as he is sick of Kayakers and their warranties for dunked equipment and advised that I have to buy a boat to shop there. I have been going to this tackleshop for several years and always found them to be helpful including the above mentioned staff member but they can go and get F%%%D. I wanted to raise this as an issue for other yaks as a mate of mine got similar treatment (ie would not cover any warranty if it is known that has been fished out of a yak). As a large chain of tackleshops these guys have lost business from me and my mate and I wanted to spead the word that these guys may also treat other yakkers the same.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

That's just plain disregard for the customer. Now he has lost a regular customer and most likely others due to spread of this sort of customer service.

My local tackle shop owner doesn't have any disrespect for my preference for fishing out if a kayak over a boat, even when I asked him about future servicing of the reels I buy from him. That's why we continue to give him our support and visit his shop first and foremost over others in the area.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Telling you they'll only do business with you if you buy a boat is pretty harsh but failing to warrant a reel in specific applications is quite acceptable.

The best thing kayak anglers can do is learn how to maintain their own reels. A voided warranty means bugger all if you know how your reel is put together. If and when you need parts, more often than not it's just a matter of calling the service department and requesting a replacement which they usually pop in the mail. Sometimes you pay a few bucks - sometimes not. Also, when you get familiar with your reels, you'll eventually learn to do a much better service job and avoid the downtime.

That said, I've currently got one reel in for service and it SUCKS. Due to a part malfunction, I've had my stupid reel in with Shimano service now for more than 2 weeks, I've called them for an eta, sent them a fax and still have a 3 weeks wait. In my opinion. 3 weeks downtime to replace an anti-reverse bearing is unacceptable.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with Dan , i can understand the tackle stores getting a bit fed up with guys coming in with dunked reels and wanting a warranty claim and then announcing they are kayak fisherman, but to say you must buy a boat to deal with them would draw a severe reaction from me and i agree with you in doing that post so others of our bretheran are warned .,that tackle store will definately be off my list to visit


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Every tackle shop I have dealt with has been eager and enthusiastic about getting my business regardless of how I choose to fish.

If these guys have made it clear that they do not want to do business with Yak fisho's....... the best thing to do now is to spend your $$ elsewhere. Funnily enough they were keen to take your cash when they did not know you fished from a yak....

There are some pretty bitter and twisted tackle shop owners out there.....but the majority are pretty good and am certain you will have no trouble finding one that will be happy to offer sound advice and service to compliment your yak fishing. Yak hating tackle shop owners are in the minority from my experiences.

Bart70


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Whats the name of this store ?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> failing to warrant a reel in specific applications is quite acceptable.


I fail to see how that is the case. Warranty on products is from the manufacturer, who may at their discretion argue the point. What this has got to do with the tackle store has me beat.

I'm well familiar with the tackle store KeyLargo is referring to. They are aware I fish from a yak but I'm yet to have a problem with them (mind you I've parted with mucho moolah there). When and if that situation does arise for me, I'll take my business elsewhere pronto, as well as ensure that the entire Sydney fishing community is aware of the problem.

Will they care? Probably not, but in these times it's no longer true that there's no such thing as bad publicity. I doubt that the parent company would be thrilled with the attitude either.

If I was a tackle outlet I'd be trying pretty hard to keep my loyal tackle rats happy, because there are plenty of alternative options available these days - take your pick from online, overseas or just next suburb.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't see why it would be a problem for the tackle shop anyway. Warranty is manufacturers warranty, it's not coming out of their pocket.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

sbd said:


> spooled1 said:
> 
> 
> > failing to warrant a reel in specific applications is quite acceptable.
> ...


I stand by what I said from a distribution viewpoint as opposed to a self imposed tacklestore ideology. 
What you say is right however, some distributors direct warranty claims through the point of purchase in the first instance. In some warranty channels the resellers are the meat in the middle and they're the ones who waste time with the customer problem, the paperwork and identify and report on the initial warranty issues. Sometimes they're responsible for shipping the goods in to service as well. All in all, a warranty shit fight.

If I was a reseller, I'd just offload a brand that (a) covered yakkers with warranties or (b) sell them a brand that offered a direct end user warranty arrangement to pull myself out of the loop. Much easier to stamp a receipt and wish them luck.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

occy said:


> There is one bloke who can be a little off hand at times (the tubby one who stands around talking to his mates all day )


That'd be the eponymous owner ;-) .



occy said:


> Appreciate this is getting somewhat off track, but I must say have little sympathy for any business (be they in the tackle game or not) winging about customer service and warranty issues. That's all part of the game, and if they don't like it they should give it away IMHO.


100% with you Paul.

Most yakkers I know have an arsenal of gear on their yaks that puts your average boatie (weekend warrior at least) to shame. Additionally, yak fishing is the fastest growing sector in the fishing market bar none. Any retailer who wants out from that slice of the retail pie needs their head read (or extracted from their arse).


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

sbd said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > There is one bloke who can be a little off hand at times (the tubby one who stands around talking to his mates all day )


That'd be the eponymous owner ;-) .

Is that a palindrome?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

sbd said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > There is one bloke who can be a little off hand at times (the tubby one who stands around talking to his mates all day )
> ...


So Otto is a fatty these day is he. I bet he is still one arrogant bastard.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Keylargo

It's interesting the support some yakkers have for this particular tackle store. I know power boaters (not just yakkers) who are utterly tired of their arrogance. And the anti-yak attitude is one that I have experienced so many times that I now have to build up courage before I bother going in.

I've had the anti-yak thing mostly when they discover I like heading out to sea Q: what would you suggest for jigging from a yak at longie. A: Get a powerboat or join a charter group. Q: I'm interested in paravanes to chase kings from a yak, what do you suggest. A: Get out of the yak into a powerboat and use a down-rig. You get the idea.

The arrogance tones a notch (only) if you tell them you are yakking in estuaries or sweetwater.

I buy a lot of tackle at Ottos - or used to. Now I buy from the MO tackle if I can wait, or its expensive or I want Shimano/Daiwa (Otto has a manufacturer's monoploy in the local area). If I need it NOW or I'm after bait I go to the smaller guys just around the corner on Lyons Road (dont sell Shimano/Daiwa because of the monoploy). Excellent fresh bait service they open 5:30am [4:30 AM over X-mas holidays].

Reward those businesses that support our Sport. Try the guys on Lyons Rd and give Otto the heave-ho.

dru


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im 16 years old and most tackle shop owners dont want you in there shop. I go to some shops and all they do is watch you as if your going to steal somthing. That dosent bother me as much as when they arnt helpful at all!!! It really pisses me offf!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

tahch3 said:


> Im 16 years old and most tackle shop owners dont want you in there shop. I go to some shops and all they do is watch you as if your going to steal somthing. That dosent bother me as much as when they arnt helpful at all!!! It really pisses me offf!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:


Mate I worked in the tackle trade in Sydney for nearly 8 years. I loved 16 year olds. They would start by just looking for a year or so and spending small amounts of pocket money or birthday/chrissie present money. Then they would get a job and not have the responsibilities of the dudes paying off a mortgage or having a young family and spend a shitload every week. The only better spenders were the my kids have just left home crowd. Mind you, most of my time I was in shops out west which was a totally different market to Von Otto's.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Scott said:


> tahch3 said:
> 
> 
> > Im 16 years old and most tackle shop owners dont want you in there shop. I go to some shops and all they do is watch you as if your going to steal somthing. That dosent bother me as much as when they arnt helpful at all!!! It really pisses me offf!!!!! :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


Yep, my local shop really cultivate the youngsters as tackle rats. A few of them even end up working there.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the interesting discussions above. I must note that I buy all my gear with the knowledge that it is going to require lots of maintenance or get trashed from being dunked so I have solid, simple and dependable reels (ie Penn Spinfishers, Daiwa Sealine Bull for example). I don't expect and have yet to request a warranty on anything I have bought for fishing and has subsequently broken whether it be fishing from a boat, off the rocks beach, wharf or yak (I do all of the above). I was not even after advice I just wanted to see what gear they had for a live bait tank that I could have adapted.

All fishing ends up with reels getting wet (rock fishing I reckon is worse with the rough time the equipment gets) so warranties would be coming everywhere so yakkers being singled out sounds like arrogance and I pity them as yaks and equipment designed for yak fishing is going to get huge and they have missed the yak (or boat). I will being giving the other locals more business in the future along with the ever faithfull KMART.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Junglefisher said:


> Yep, my local shop really cultivate the youngsters as tackle rats. A few of them even end up working there.


Mate we were the same, some of them would do work experience with you two or three times. They would hang around, making gang hooks or rigging stripey or live bait rigs. They loved it and they were free labour which helped you profit wise considering the slim pickings running a tackle shop in somewhere like Sydney where it was very competitive


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The guys at Compleate angler at villawood are excellent and i cant shop anywhere else as they are so good to me , they will talk fishing and kayaking all day long if the shops not full and they will also match anyone elses prices, but half the time i dont have to ask them to match a price as they automatically give me a good discount . So you go where you are most welcome , and there is no way now i would ever go to Ottos .


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I go to Fish Therapy in Earlwood, the owner fishes from a yak so he knows what is best, have had nothing but good info from him, even where he could sell me more expensive gear but doesn't as it would be wrong for the yak.
I get the shits very quickly (from northern england, its acceptable there), so if he'd said that to me i'd have told him to get F****D too


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

justdrinkbeer said:


> I go to Fish Therapy in Earlwood, the owner fishes from a yak so he knows what is best, have had nothing but good info from him, even where he could sell me more expensive gear but doesn't as it would be wrong for the yak.
> I get the shits very quickly (from northern england, its acceptable there), so if he'd said that to me i'd have told him to get F****D too


i second that, hes a good guy always helpfull on new products good advice i think hes cheaper than the big boys and theres a lot of stock and he makes a good coffee


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

occy said:


> To tell you the truth I have never felt at ease in any tackle shop really. Maybe its just my paranoia but I feel they look down on you when you don't want to buy the most expensive gear in the shop. I felt OK (a measure of invisibility) in BCF and Anaconda when they had some decent gear, but now they just mainly seem to sell crap.


Occy I use to feel exactly the same. Was the main the reason why I shopped at bfc for almost everything.

Now that the local has changed hands, im finding myself in there more and more.  
I just wish the guy had more stock


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know this shop, but I've never found this attitude at any of the shops here in WA I've bought from. Most are only too happy to help you select the right gear for kayak fishing, and I've had great service on a couple of minor warranty claims on reels at Campbell's Protackle - they know I fish from a kayak and there's been no problem with the warranty. In fact they fixed something under warranty that I reckon was not really covered by the warranty - good service.

A warranty is a legal document - if it doesn't exclude kayak fishing specifically the manufacturer has to honour it. They might try to get you on "unfair use/abuse" but really every reel gets wet with salt spray whether on a boat or a kayak. So long as you clean and maintain your reels appropriately after use it shouldn't be an issue. If you dunk it and then leave it unwashed and unserviced for weeks - fair enough, that's abuse, and don't expect your warranty to cover it.

If you want this store to change its attitude, they need to know that you (and lots of other people) won't be buying from them and why. Just not buying from them won't send the message - they need to be told that it's costing them money and destroying their business reputation. Somebody might want to email them a link to this thread :twisted: .

Cheers,


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow....Ive been going to that shop since i started fishing. Ive never had this problem. Next time im there ill bring up that im a yak fisherman and see what they do...just for fun


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Yep, my local shop really cultivate the youngsters as tackle rats. A few of them even end up working there.


that's probably how i got a job at compleat angler here in melbourne haha. i recon i spend almost all of what i earn right back into the store, very good financial decision on his behalf.
i recon this bloke seems like quite the tosser, next time you go in grab all the sinkers you can and go up to buy them and "accidently" slip and drop them on his foot. it may not sort anything out but man it will feel good :lol:


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to live in that area, and spent a bit of cash at said store quite often ( albeit when they were further down the road in Drummoyne ), and yes, certain salesmen at said shop were often quite standoffish and sneering. I had a word to Otto himself about some of the attitude I got one day, and he was most apologetic and made sure I walked out the door a happy customer again. Otto is usually a very accomodating and helpful character, so it's probably not fair to write off his business unless you have a word to him about it first.


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I have just moved out of that area a couple of months ago and know the store very well. Every time I walk into the joint I would think how ordinary the experience would be. There was one guy in there with a beard who was always really helpful. He would take the time out to explain lots of different tips and show you how you can rig your lines different ways. A really good experience. Then there are a few other guys that would watch you over the other side of the store and watch you looking. Then you would ask them to show you where something is and just point in the same direction as you were just looking. 
There was another time I started talking to a guy about some game lures that I make. He just said, "what ever mate, we have all had a got at that". But the difference is he sells his for over $100. I make mine for about $15 and they are exactly the same. If not better. I was going to start buying skirts off them and he bought out the book that he buys them off. It just happened to be from the same store I picked up my Hobie. So I gave him a call. I was quite happy with that as I was saving myself $10 a skirt. 
But I stopped using them and also went around the corner to Lyons Rd for my gear. Very nice people in there. Not as much range. But you can find something in there you need.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Rather than write off another store I thought I'd name a few I'm always happy to deal with.

Firstly Gabes at Sylvania, they open stupidly early every day. If they don't have what I want they will happily get it for me even pick it up overnight on occasions. And they certainly don't treat me 2nd class because I fish from a yak.

Tackle world at Taren Point. These guys are part of the same chain as otto's, they have a huge range of shiny stuff I wish I could afford :lol: and I haven't heard of any situation where they snob kayakers.

Complete angler villawood and the city has kayak fishermen amoungst the crew and I'm sure they understand about our wants and needs.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is an interesting read on warranties.

http://www.choice.com.au/Consumer-Actio ... round.aspx

I would suggest the storepersons hostility would be around the fit for purpose clause. You told him you fished on a kayak, if he sold you a reel it must be fit for purpose, IE not suffer damage being used normally on a kayak. Instead of the arrogant response he should simply have told you that none of his reels are indeed meant to be used on a kayak, and should you still wish to buy one, any warranty would not be honoured that was caused by being used on a kayak.


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I find Otto's Tackle world has a good range and stock is kept up on the shelves.

I think that they are part of the Tackle World buying group. Buying groups are there to help small retail businesses survive.

The guy who has been referred to as Otto is actually Geoff, and has been very helpful with advice, orders and pricing for me. The tall guy is good, but I have avoided the guy referred to as tubby elsewhere in this post.

If I had have known tubby's attitude to yaks I might have said something stronger to him than this forum will allow.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I shop at said shop and have never had any problems in fact the exact reverse. I have found them to be more than helpful and on many occasions have gone out of the way to help.

another point I would raise is that warranty isn't a shop issue its for the distributer the support and evaluate all the shop has to do is sell the product.

I also know that the said owner uses a yak for fishing and if you walk up the back near their freezers you will note the yak.

They know I'm a Yak fishing guy and always have focused on my yak needs when it comes to fishing

Just for the record I'm not involved in the shop nor do I know these people personally the only issue I have is that their prices are more RRP and need some neg to get them down.

When talking about my needs especially about reels I tell them It's going to be used in a yak, It's going to be close to the water and most probably dunked and corrosion resistance is critical..

After my requirements have been given I usually results in nearly every reel being excluded or should narrowed to the more expensive reels.

Most reels are not corrosion resistant and the manufactures go to reasonable lengths the say this in their technical spec's the reels that are more resistant will be made of carbon, resin, brass: with lots of sealed bearing and sealed drag systems and drainage holes.

If you have a problem with the sales staff take it up with the owner if you don't get satisfaction from the owner take it up with the franchise owner if that doesn't work then go ahead a flame them.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I too have never had any issues with that shop - and have found them helpful and give out advice freely.

Most of my warranty issues these days I go straight to the manufacturer - its quicker I find and cuts out an extra person to deal with. If they dont honour the warranty then $30 is a full service that I'm happy to pay for.....

In general I dont think reels are designed for full submersion in the salt........... personally I wouldnt be going in to a shop and telling them your reel got a good dunking while fishing from a yak - unless of course youve got a reel thats selling itself on that kind of abuse and its failed to live up to its expectation.

Arrogance and blatant negativity towards yakkers is truly not deserved and I would shop elesewhere in future........ there really is so much choice these days..... and you can talk advice on many forums to then buy freely on line.


----------



## Donkey (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I don't know the shop you're talking about, but from what I can gather this anti-yak sentiment comes from a staff member, not the owner. Am I right? And I may have missed it, but has any one informed the owner? Because if I were in his shoes and one of my staff was treating kayak fishers ( the fastest growing sector of our sport ) with contempt I'd be more than a little pissed!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Good to see the positive experiences being voiced along with negative. But I didnt (and dont) have a problem naming them. Same way I dont have a problem naming places I have had good service.

For fairness however, I'd clarify that I dont have problems being a yakker at Ottos on every single occassion. Still, it has been frequent enough for me to change my first choice locally. I can walk to Otto's, and have to drive anywhere else. So I'd much prefer to be happy with them - it just hasnt worked out that way. I still use them inrelation to service of Daiwa/Shimano - not much choice unless I go in search of alternatives. And I dont have to mention "kayak" to get a reel serviced (never considered trying for warranty claim after dunking a reel).

Dont ditch them if you are happy. But check out the boys at Lyons Rd if you get a chance anyway.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

I would not shop at Otto's EVER.

In short the service is not service, its arrogant cock sales by a team who demonstrate a total lack of retail and customer service skills.


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I live local to Ottos, over the years the place has gained a reputation as being a overly expensive arrogant filled wankers paradise, and I too for a while believed the hype and refused to shop there, Otto comes across as being unapproachable, however next time your there take the time and approach him and I think you will find him to be a reasonable guy, I even got offered coffee on one recent visit, if you want great service from that store, here is the tip, ring before you go and ask if Mick is working, he runs charters and fishes alot of comps so he is not always there, you will find him very pleasant and accomodating down to earth guy that has a vast knowledge of all fishing, he is as friendly a guy as you will most likely meet, usually discounts prices a little, (dont expect it), will always help you find products in your price range, and if not too busy will take the time to have a chat and offer only valuable advice, buying overseas is great and I do it too, but we also need to support our local stores, because without them we would only have large chains with 16yr old kids who have no idea, the store in Lyons road is a great store also with friendly service, and dont forget the one in West ryde, also a good store with a friendly operator, cheers Justin.


----------

